# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Vdes në qelinë e Hagës Sllobodan Millosheviç

## Cappuccino

*Hage, Vdes ne burg ish-lideri serb Sllobodan Miloshevic * 

_Nga Ina Koxha/Elona Mamushi   
HAGE (11 Mars)_ 

*Ora 22:00 Gjykata e Hages: Mjeke ligjore serbe te jene present ne momentin e berjes se autopsise se Milloshevicit*
Disa mjeke ligjore serbe do te asistojne ne momentin e autopsies qe do t’I behet ish presidentit Jugosllav Sllobodan Milloshevic. Vendimi I mor nga gjykata e Hages. Ministri serbomalazez per te drejtat e njeriut, Rasim Ljajic, deklaroi se qe neser do te shkoje ne Hage sebashku me nje grup mjeskesh legale te spitalit ushtarak te Beogradit. 

*Ora 21:10 Holbrooke: Nuk do të derdh lotë për Millosheviçin*
Arkitekti I marreveshjes se Dejtonit, Ricard Hollbruk u shpreh sot per CNN se nuk do te derdhe lote per ate qe ai e quajti moster, Sllobodan Milloshevicin. "Veprimet e tij kanë shkaktuar vdekjen e më shumë se 300 000 personave në Europë, katër luftra dhe instabilitet në juglindje të Europës” tha Hollbruk. Sipas tij gjurmet e ish presidentit jugosllav do te zgjasin ne kohe, ndersa nenvizoi se ato nuk do te jene aspak te mira. 

*Ora 21:05 Haga: Nuk ka shenja se Milloshevici eshte vetevrare* 
Nuk ka asnje shenje se Milloshevici eshte vetevrare. Keshtu eshte shprehur per AFP nje zedhenese e gjykates se Hages. "Nuk ka asnjë shenjë se Milloshevici ka kryer vetëvrasje. Nuk mund të themi se ai vdiq për shkaqe natyrore. Ne po presim raportin e autopsisë dhe analizën toksikologjike që do të mbikqyret nga autoritetet holandeze” tha zedhenesja.     

*Ora 20:45 Ministri i Jashtam francez, Doust Blazy: Milloshevici, arkitekti I luftrave ballkanike* 
Ministry i Jashtem francez Philippe Doust Blazy eshte shprehur sot gjate takimit te shefave te diplomacies se vendve te BE ne Strazburg se ish presidenti jugosllav Sllobodan Milloshevic, ishte kryearkitekt i luftërave ballkanike dhe i spastrimeve etnike që lanë me mijera të vrarë. "Me vdekjen e Milloshevicit, u largua nga skena njëri nga aktorët kryesorë të luftërave ballkanike", tha Doust Blazy. 


Udhëheqësi mysliman i Bosnjës Sulejman Tihic tha se dëshironte që Milloshevici të jetonte mjaft gjatë sa për t'u përballur me dënimin e gjykates së Hagës. "Për hir të viktimave, të vërtetës dhe drejtësisë, do të ishte më mirë që ai të jetonte deri në fund të gjykimit", tha Tihic. 

Në Beograd, Partia Socialiste tha se vdekja e Milloshevicit ishte "humbje e madhe" për Serbinë. "Është e rëndësishme për të ardhmen e vendit tonë se me mbrojtjen e tij dhe faktin që nuk u dënua, Milloshevici ia doli te mbrojë interesat kombëtare dhe shtetërore", tha kreu i partisë, Ivica Dacic.

*Ora 19:35 Gruaja e Milloshevic: Gjykata e Hages vrau burrin tim*
E shoqja e Sllobodan Milloshevic, Mirjana Milloshevic akuzon gjykaten e Hages per vdekjen e bashkeshortit te saj. “ Gjykata vrau burrin tim” eshte shprehur nga Moska per CNN, gruaja qe ne vitet ’90 u konsideruar frymezuesja e vertete e politikes nacionaliste te ndermarre nga I shoqi ne Ballkan. 

*Ora 19:05 Kryeprokurorja e Hages Karla del Ponte ka shprehur keqardhje per vdekjen e Sllobodan Milloshevicit sepse nuk mund te jepet drejtesi per viktimat e tij ne Ballkan.

Ora 18:50 Sllobodan Milloshevic kishte frike se do ta helmonin. Keshtu eshte shprehur sot ne Hage, avokati mbrojtes i Milloshevicit.  

Ora 18:00 Ceku: Politikanet serbe te tregohen kritike ndaj se shkuares konfliktuale*
Kryeministri i Kosoves Agim Ceku ka reaguar sot ndaj vdekjes se ish presidentit jugosllav Sllobodan Milloshevic duke u shprehu se “Klasa aktuale politike në Serbi duhet të tregohet kritike ndaj së shkuarës konfliktuale, e cila prodhoi një varg luftërash në rajonin e ish-Jugosllavisë”, thuhet në një reagim të kryeministrit të ri, Agim Çeku. 

*Ora 17:05 Diplomacia ruse shprehu sot keqardhjen që Gjykata e Hages nuk e pranoi në fund të shkurtit kërkesën e ish-presidentit jugosllav, Sllobodan Millosheviç për t'u kuruar në Rusi.* 

*Ora 16:50 Straw: Me vdekjen e Milloshevic, serbet mund te pajtohen me te shkuaren e tyre*
Me vdekjen e Milloshevicit populli serb mund te pajtohet me te shkuaren e vete. Kjo eshte deklarata e bere nga ministry i jashtem anglez Xhek Straw duke shprehur besimin se kjo eshte e vetmja menyre per t’u perballur me te ardhmen. "Shpresoj shumë se vdekja e tij do t'i mundësojë popullsisë serbe të pajtohet me të shkuarën e vet, duke qenë e vetmja mënyrë për t'u përballur në mënyrë korrekte me të ardhmen", tha Straw. 

*Ora 16: 40 Vëllai i Millosheviçit: Haga pergjegjese per vdekjen e ish-presidentit*
Borislav Millosheviç, vëllai i ish-presidentit te Jugosllavise Sllobodan Millosheviç akuzoi sot nga Moska Gjykatën e Hagës për ''përgjegjësi të plotë'' per vdekjen e vellait te tij. Keshtu njofton agjencia ruse e lajmeve, Interfaks.

*Ora 16:20 Parlamentarja europiane, Bonino: Historia e ka dhene gjykimin e saj. Policia hollandeze urdheron berjen e autopsise*
Vdekja e Milloshevicit nuk do t’i lejoje drejtesise penale nderkombetare te perfundoje procesin ndaj tij per krime lufte kunder njerezimit, por gjykimi i historise mendoj se tashme eshte dhene. Keshtu eshte shprehur parlamentarja europiane Ema Bonino duke iu referuar vdekjes se ish diktatorit serb Sllobodan Milloshevic i cili u gjet pa jete ne burgun e gjykates se Hages. “ Ne shenje respekti per kujtimin e viktimave, rikujtoi Bonino, duhet te gjejme menyren qe puna e gjykates se Hages te mos hidhet poshte. Per kete arsye duhet te vazhdojme te ushtrojme presion qe Radovan Karaxhic dhe Ratko Mlladic t’i dorezohen gjykates nderkombetare.  
Ndekaq, pas vdekjes se Milloshevicit, policia hollandeze dhe mjeket ligjore kane hapur nje hetim per gjetjen e shkaqeve te vdekjes se ish presidentit jugosllav. Ne kete kuader eshte urdheruar berja e nje autopsie dhe nje analize toksikologjike. Burime nga gjykata e Hages ben te ditur se autopsia do te behet jashte burgut Scheveningen ku Milloshevic u gjet i vdekur. 

Ora: 15:06 Menjehere pas vdekjes se Sllobodan Milloshevicit, ka reaguar edhe Austria qe eshte kryesuesja e rradhes e BE-se. "Vdekja e Milloshevicit nuk e ndryshon perkujtimin e se kaluares me trashegimine e saj, pjese e se ciles ishte edhe ish-lideri serb" deklaroi ministrja e Jashtme austriake, Ursula Plassnik.

Ora: 15:00 Avokati i Milloshevicit Stiven Kej, ne deklaraten e tij theksoi se klienti i tij vdiq sot ne mengjes nga vdekje natyrore

Ora: 14:55 “Me vjen keq qe Milloshevic vdiq pa marre denimin e merituar, per krimet qe ka bere ne Kroaci dhe Bosnje”, keshtu eshte shprehur me ane te nje deklarate per shtyp presidenti kroat Stipe Mesic. 

Ora: 14:45 Ministri i jashtem francez, Philippe Douste-Blazy, ka thene me ane te nje deklarate per shtyp se Millloshevici vdiq nga shkaqe natyrale. Sipas ministrit te jashtem te Frances, Milloshevic, ishte shkaktar I lufterave ballkanike dhe i spastrimeve etnike.

*Ora: 14:40 Autoritetet holandeze po hetojne rastin, pa dhene asnje shpjegim per shkaqet e vdekjes.* 
Tribunali I Hages tha se eshte urdheruar ekzaminim i plote i kufomes. Nderkohe  eshte njoftuar edhe familja e Milloshevicit

*Ora: 14:35 Drashkovic: Fatkeqesisht Milloshevic vdiq pa u pergjigjur per krimet e veta*
Menjehere pas konfirmimit nga Gjykata e Hages per vdekjen e Millosheviçit, ka dale ne nje konference per shtyp ministri i Jashtem serb Vuk Drashkoviç. Ai tha para mediave se eshte per te ardhur keq qe qe ish-presidenti jugosllav Sllobodan Milloshe-viç vdiq pa u pergjigjur per veprimet e kryera ndaj vendit te tij.

*Ora: 14:20 Solana: Me vdekjen e Milloshevicit Serbia do te ece drejt te ardhmes*
Përfaqësuesi i lartë i BE-së për Politikën e Jashtme, Havier Solana u shpreh sot se vdekja e ish-presidentit jugosllav Sllobodan Millosheviç, mund ta ndihmojë Serbinë të shikojë përfundimisht drejt së ardhmes

*Ora: 14:00 Kryeministri I vendit Sali Berisha ka reaguar sot lidhur me vdekjen e Sllobodan Milloshevicit.* 
"Vdekja në qeli e kasapit të Ballkanit, njeriut që u shkaktoi dramat më të mëdha në historinë e tyre moderne boshnjakëve, shqiptarëve e kroatëve, Sllobodan Milosheviçit, përbën një lehtësim për familjet e qindra mijëra viktimave të barbarisë së tij që me padurim prisnin verdiktin e drejtësisë. Por Zoti i dha verdiktin e merituar", thuhet ne njoftimin zyrtar te faqes se kryeministrise.

Ora: 13:05- Vdes ne moshen 64-vjecare, ne burgun e Sheveningenit ne Hage ish-presidenti i ish-jugosllavise Sllobodan Milloshevic. Lajmi fillimisht eshte bere i ditur nga agjensia serbe e lajmeve Beta e cila citon burimeve jozyrtare nga Haga. Sipas Betes Milloshevic ka vdekur nga problemet kardiake. Sipas agjencive serbe, Milloshevic ka vdekur nga problemet kardiake dhe trupi i tij i pajete eshte gjetur sot ne mengjes ne  qeline e tij. Nderkaq lajmi konfirmohet zyrtarisht edhe nga Haga, sipas njoftimit te se ciles trupi i Milloshevic eshte gjetur ne oren 10 te paradites se sotme. 

Ish-presidenti i Jugosllavise vuante prej kohesh nga zemra madje kishte kerkuar leje nga Gjykata Nderkombetare e Hages per t'iu nenshtuar nje ekzaminimi te hollesishem ne nje klinike ne Rusi, por qe u refuzua nga Haga. Mbi Millosheviçin rendonin tri aktakuza të veçanta për Kosovën, Kroacine dhe Bosnjë Hercegovinën. M ë 1 shkurt të vitit 2002, atij iu bashkuan në një lëndë. Akuzohej për krime lufte, krime kundër njerëzimit dhe për gjenocid për rolin në luftërat e Kroacisë dhe të Bosnjes, në vitet 1991-1995 dhe në Kosovë në vitet 1998-1999. Per kete arsye mbi te jane.

Nderkaq nga Kosova ende nuk ka ardhur ndonje reagim zyrtar lidhur me vdekjen e Milloshevicit. Megjithate eshte i njohur fakti tashme se familjet kosovare qe kane humbur anetaret e tyre ne lufte, e kane pershendetur Gjykaten e Hages per venien e drejtesise, ne kohen kur Milloshevici ishte para gjyqit. 

*Sllobodan MILLOSHEVIC*
I lindur më 20 gusht 1941 në Pozarevc, Serbi, Rrepublika Federale e Jugoslavisë (RFJ-së)
I akuzuar me: 1 Prill të 2001 nga autoritetet Beogradase
I transferohet Tribunalit të Hagës: 29 Qershor 2001 
3 Korrik 2001, ka deklaruar se "nuk është fajtor" në të gjitha pikat e aktakuzës për "Kosovën".
29 Tetor 2001, ka deklaruar se "nuk është fajtor" në të gjitha pikat e aktakuzës për "Kroacinë".
11 Dhjetor 2001, ka deklaruar se "nuk është fajtor" në të gjitha pikat e aktakuzës për "Bosnjën dhe Hercegovinen"

Kohet e fundit ka kerkuar vazhdimisht te kurohej ne Rusi, por eshte refuzuar nga Gjykata e Hages. Pritej qe gjykimi per te perfundonte brenda ketij viti. 


_Kortezi e Balkanweb_

----------


## Cappuccino

Belgrad (rpo). Der frühere serbische Präsident Slobodan Milosevic in Haft gestorben. Das UN-Kriegsverbrechertribunal in Den Haag bestätigte am Samstag entsprechende Rundfunkberichte aus Serbien. Der Belgrader Radiosender B92 hatte zuvor gemeldet, dass Milosevic am Morgen tot in seiner Zelle gefunden worden sei. 
Er sei bereits mehrere Stunden zuvor gestorben. Seine Familie sei bereits unterrichtet. Der Ex-Präsident, der 2001 nach Den Haag ausgeliefert wurde, litt unter Bluthochdruck und Herzproblemen. Sein Zustand habe sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit dramatisch verschlechtert, berichtete der staatliche Rundfunk.

----------


## Llapi

Haga konfirmon vdekjen e Millosheviqit 


Hagë, 11 mars 2006 (Kosovapress) Time: 13 : 46 

Tribunali i Hagës ka konfirmuar të shtunën vdekjen e diktatorit serb Sllobodan Millosheviq (64), ndërsa ka bërë të ditur se kanë filluar hetimet rreth vdekjes së tij, si dhe të bëhet autopsia.

----------


## DardanG

Të kishte vdekur para se të ndodhin gjithë ato krime! Nuk më vie keq për të por më vie keq se edhe Serbia do të marrë frymë më lehtë pa të. Këto vdekje e vetëvdekje të srbëve në burgjet e Hagës janë ca si të cuditshme :majmun duke kercyer: os u ndihmohet atyre të vdesin dhe të vetëvdesin, në mënyrë që Serbia të lirohet sa më shpejt nga ato përgjegjësi? Këtu mund të këtë dorë vetë dora serbe dhe askush tjetër. Vdekja e Moloshevicit s´do të thotë asgjë, këtë mos e harroni. Sikur të vdiste vetë Serbia, e mbushur me adhurues e kriminel porsi edhe vet ai!

----------


## Studenti-Te

Ish-presidenti i Serbisë dhe RFJ-së, Sllobodan Millosheviq sot u gjet i vdekur në shtratin e tij në qelinë në repartin e arrestimeve në burgun e KB-së, konfirmoi Gjykata e Hagës.

Në kumtesën e Tribunalit thuhet se vdekjen e Millosheviqit e konstatoi mjeku i burgt në Sheveningen.

Tribunali njoftoi se është dhënë urdhër që të fillojë hetimi për arsyjet e vdekjes së Millosheviqit.

Muajin e kaluar Tribunali e refuzoi kërkesën e Millosheviqit të shkojë në Rusi për mjekim. Millosheviqi kishte probleme me zemrën dhe me tensionin e lartë të gjakut.

Avokati i Millosheviqit Stiven Kej në deklaratën për BBC theksoi se klienti i tij vdiq sot në mëngjes nga vdekje natyrore.

Agjencia Frans pres bëri të ditur se vdekja e 64-vjeçarit Millosheviq e konfirmoi një "burim i afërt në qeverinë e Beogradit" i cili kërkoi që të mbetet anonim. "Kjo është e vërtetë", deklaroi burimi për AFP-në.

Vdekjen e Millosheviqit e konfirmoi edhe Partia e tij Socialiste e Serbisë (PSS).

Sllobodan Millosheviqi ka lindur më 20 gusht të vitit 1947 në Pozharevac. Ka qenë president i Serbisë prej vitit 1989 deri në vitin 1997 dhe i RF të Jugosllavisë prej 1997 deri në vitin 2000.

Në vitin 1990 u zgjodh lider i Partisë Socialiste të Serbisë (PSS).

Më 31 mars të vitit 2001 u arrestua në Beograd nën akuzën për keqpërdorimin e pozitës zytare dhe për korrupsion, dhe më pas më 28 qershor të po këtij viti u dorëzua në Tribunalin për krime lufte në Hagë, ku kundër tij filloi procesi gjyqësor për gjenocid dhe krime kundër njerëzimit gjatë luftërave në Kroaci, Bosnjë e Hercegovinë dhe në Kosovë, në vitet 90 të shekullit të kaluar.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Fat kafshe paska patur mizerja! Kjo lloj vdekje padyshim qe ishte e pamerituar! Duhej varur qeni ne mes te sheshit te behej shembull per te gjithe qenerit qe i shkojne ende pas.  Clay c'eshte ajo pyetje mer? looool Tashti Sllobua eshte ngritur ne detyre. Krahu i djathte i Djallit . E imagjinoj si do jene bere Hitleri e Stalini! Po kur ka pasur me shume aftesi masakrimi tjetri ca ti besh?           :kryqezohen:

----------


## Nice_Boy

BE: Vdekja e Milosheviqit s’ka efekte politike

*“Vdekja e Milosheviqit, politikisht, nuk ndryshon në asnjë mënyrë nevojën që të bëhet ballafaqimi i plotë me trashëgimitë e luftërave Ballkanike”, ka deklaruar ministrja e jashtme e Austrisë, Urslua Pllasnik, vendi i së cilës kryeson Bashkimin Evropian.  * 


Njëherësh, porosia evropiane është që vdekja e Milosheviqit nuk e privon Serbinë nga përgjegjësia që të dorëzojë të dyshimit për krime luftë gjatë viteve të 90-ta.

----------


## Iliriani

Keto gjyqet si Miloshevici Sadami i krimineleve qe kane vrare e kane dhene urdhera per te zhdukur nje popull te tere pa ja bere syre ter, sic themi, e ti futesh keta ne gjyqe e me standarte demokratike , ti provosh fajin e respekosh, e keta tallen me gjyqet e shume here i perdorin ato kundra tyre.Po kjo ndoshta eshte nje cmim per sistemin demokratike, qe e ke per te gjithe e qe do ta paguash edhe ne kete rast ekstrem , e siduket zoti u merzit me komedine e Hages.

Si puna e shokut te tij Sadam qe ligjeron ne gjyq krimineli, e e merr si tallje qe ai qe vriste nje njeri , grup , a qytete me nje prishje oreksi, ti e merr e e respekton etj e atij dhe vet i duket komedi kjo.

----------


## Ingenuous

*Me vjen keq qe Miloshevici vdiq pa marre denimin e merituar.*

----------


## Iliriani

Para ca kohesh pashe dokumentarin 'Si u prish Jugosllavia'.

Dokumentari nisi ne Kosove,[atje ku filloi dhe mbaroi prishja e Jugosllavise] me viziten e Sllobodanit aty, qe ju betua serbeve, [pasi kishte inskenuar cdo gje vete me pare] se 'asnje nuk u prek dot ju'.

Me erdhi per qe qeshur, e pashe ca idjoti ka qene ky njeri, po te mos qe kjo levizje e tij a mendia e tij, ne si shqiptare do ta kishim shume te veshtire te shkepusnim Kosoven nga jugosllavia.
E dihet ca paten serbet me vone, fituan ca toka ne Bosnje po humben ne Kroaci, Kosova po iken, Mali i Zi po ashtu, e pa pyetur per ata serb qe u vrane vete ne gjithe konfliktet e humben shtepite.

*Mjer ai komb qe ka udheheqes te tille idjot, e qe lindin nga ideologji e mendime idjote e nga dehja nga fitorja ne fillim te shekullit te 20 qe i beri serbet te fantazoini deri atje qe thoshin, 'jemi komb i zgjedhur nga zoti', keta kasap qe nuk lane qenie njerezore par vrare per hire te idjotizmit te tyre te institucionalizuar.
E tani do kerkojne prape ta riciklojne idjotizmin,e ta bejne Kasapin e Ballkanin si martir a hero,le ta bejne, i pafshin hajrin, si politikes se Miloshevicit.*

E serbet nga qe kane perpunuar nje ideologji te tille ne te gjithe vendin qe nga kisha , shteti e gjithcka, e jane te gjithe te infektuar, e vetmja gje qe Ballkani do gjej rehat nga ta, eshte qe Serbia te mos jete sic qe e madhe o pronarja e Jugosllavise, po nje shtet i vogel, sa 'Sanxhaku i Beogradit', sic thoshte nje nacionalist serb.

E kur te jene nje shtet i tille, do kuptojne te rojne dhe ata si vendet e tjera, qe jane te vogla, e shikojne jeten e tyre, e jane te kenaqur, e nuk kane deshire e nuk e ndjejne te nevojshme te marin armet e te vrasin ke te gjejne ne shtepine e fqinjit.
Kjo eshte e vetmja zgjidhje per serbine.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Eh Ilirjan , miku im! Shko e thuaju atyre qe kane pasur fatin e keq te "njihen personalisht" nga qente e ketij gjakpiresi qe Sllobua ka qene idjot edhe pastaj flasim prape bashke!   Fakti qe gjithe rajoni i Ballkanit (jo se me intereson shume) e ne vecanti Kosova ( ketu po qe me rreh) ka vuajtur e ka derdhur gjakun lume e ben kasapin e koheve moderne me shume se idjot... e ben VRASES.

----------


## Dito

Sa buje i beni, Shume mire beri qe iku se po lodhte edhe gjykaten e hages plehra.


*Dito.*

----------


## shkodrane82

Ca komenti...pfff i paska ardhe dita qenit me deke si "qen" vetem.

E cuditshme paska kerku gjykates me shku ne Rusi per mu kuru, shife
shife...i qenka dhimbe jeta..lol.

----------


## ||xXx||

Hajde me te shumtit edhe ai.
Ishalla nuk shkon direkte ne ferr po te shofi i her sa veta kan vdek prej ati dhe pasaj ne ferr ku e ka venin.

----------


## niku-nyc

Aq me mire qe vdiq sesa te vazhdonte gjyqi me vite...

----------


## Veshtrusja

Ja se si do ta kujtoj bota Milloshevicin : *"Butcher of the Balkans"*:

*Slobodan Milosevic, Former Yugoslav Leader, Is Found Dead* 
New York Times
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
Published: March 11, 2006
Filed at 10:41 a.m. ET

AMSTERDAM, Netherlands (AP) -- Former Yugoslav leader Slobodan Milosevic, the so-called ''butcher of the Balkans'' being tried for war crimes after orchestrating a decade of bloodshed during his country's breakup, was found dead Saturday in his prison cell. He was 64.

Milosevic, who suffered chronic heart ailments and high blood pressure, apparently died of natural causes and was found in his bed, the U.N. tribunal said, without giving an exact time of death.

He had been examined by doctors following frequent complaints of fatigue or ill health that delayed his trial, but the tribunal could not immediately say when he last had a medical checkup. All detainees at the center in Scheveningen are checked by a guard every half hour.

The tribunal said Milosevic's family had been informed of his death, which came nearly five years after he was arrested, then extradited to The Hague.

His wife, Mirjana Markovic, who was often accused of being the power behind the scenes during her husband's autocratic rule, has been in self-imposed exile in Russia since 2003. His son, Marko, also lives in Russia, and his daughter, Marija, lives in the Serb-controlled half of Bosnia.

Borislav Milosevic, who lives in Moscow, blamed the U.N tribunal for causing his younger brother's death by refusing him medical treatment in Russia.

''All responsibility for this lies on the shoulders of the international tribunal. He asked for treatment several months ago, they knew this,'' he told The Associated Press. ''They drove him to this as they didn't want to let him out alive.'' (Mire ja beren)

Milosevic asked the court in December to let him go to Moscow for treatment. But the tribunal refused, despite assurances from Russia that Milosevic would return to finish his trial.

Borislav Milosevic also told the AP his family does not trust the U.N. tribunal to conduct his brother's autopsy impartially.

Milosevic has been on trial since February 2002, defending himself against *66 counts of crimes, including genocide, in Croatia, Bosnia and Kosovo.

He was accused of orchestrating a brutal campaign of ethnic cleansing against non-Serbs during the collapse of the Yugoslav federation -- his attempt to link Serbia with Serb-dominated areas of Croatia and Bosnia to create a new Greater Serbia.*

Milosevic spent much of the time granted for his defense fighting allegations of atrocities in Kosovo that took up just one-third of his indictment. *He also faced charges of genocide in Bosnia for allegedly overseeing the slaughter of 8,000 Muslims from the eastern enclave of Srebrenica -- the worst massacre on European soil since World War II.*

The trial was recessed last week to await his next defense witness. Milosevic also was waiting for a court decision on his request to subpoena former President Clinton as a witness. He was due to complete his defense this summer.

The hundreds of witnesses included former U.S. Gen. Wesley Clark, the NATO commander during the Balkan wars. Milosevic also tried to subpoena former U.S. Secretary of State Madeleine Albright, former German Chancellor Gerhard Shroeder and British Prime Minister Tony Blair.

Steven Kay, a British attorney assigned to represent Milosevic, said Saturday the former Serb leader would not have fled and was not suicidal.

''He said to me: 'I haven't taken on all this work just to walk away from it and not come back. I want to see this case through,''' Kay told the British Broadcasting Corp. (pfff... e pa edhe 'through')

Milosevic's death came less than a week after the star witness in his trial, former Croatian Serb leader Milan *Babic*, was found dead in the same prison. Babic, who was serving a 13-year prison sentence, committed suicide.

*His testimony in 2002 described a political and military command structure headed by Milosevic in Belgrade that operated behind the scenes.*

Milosevic's death will be a crushing blow to the tribunal and those looking to establish an authoritative historical record of the Balkan wars.

*''Justice was late,''* said Hashim *Thaci*, the leader of ethnic Albanian insurgents against Milosevic's forces in 1998-1999 in Kosovo's capital, Pristina. *''God took him.''*

Though the witness testimony is on public record, history will be denied the judgment of a panel of legal experts weighing the evidence of his personal guilt and the story of his regime.

''It is a pity he didn't live to the end of the trial to get the sentence he deserved,'' Croatian President Stipe Mesic said.

*The European Union said Milosevic's death does not absolve Serbia of responsibility to hand over other war crimes suspects.*

The death ''does not alter in any way the need to come to terms with the legacy of the Balkan wars,'' Austrian Foreign Minister Ursula Plassnik, whose country holds the rotating EU president, said in Salzburg.

Milosevic, a figure of beguiling charm and cunning ruthlessness, was a master tactician who turned his country's defeats into personal victories and held onto power for 13 years despite losing four wars that shattered his nation and impoverished his people.

Milosevic led Serbia, the dominant Yugoslav republic, into four Balkan wars during the 1990s. The secret of his survival was his uncanny ability to exploit what less adroit figures would consider a fatal blow.

*He once described himself as the ''Ayatollah Khomeini of Serbia,''* assuring his prime minister, Milan Panic, that ''the Serbs will follow me no matter what.'' For years, they did -- through wars that dismembered Yugoslavia and plunged what was left of the country into social, political, moral and economic ruin.

But in the end, his people abandoned him: first in October 2000, when he was unable to convince the majority of Yugoslavs that he had staved off electoral defeat by his successor, Vojislav Kostunica, and again on April 1, 2001, when he surrendered after a 26-hour standoff to face criminal charges stemming from his ruinous rule.

Bosnia also has sued Serbia, accusing it of genocide in the first case of a country standing trial for humanity's worst crime.

Milosevic was born Aug. 20, 1941, in Pozarevac, a drab factory town in central Serbia best known as the home of one of the country's most notorious prisons.

His father was a defrocked Orthodox priest and sometime teacher of Russian. His mother also was a teacher. Both committed suicide.

In high school, he met his future wife, the daughter of a wartime communist partisan hero. Markovic also was the niece of Davorjanka Paunovic, private secretary and mistress of Josip Broz Tito, the communist guerrilla leader who seized power in Yugoslavia at the end of World War II.

Milosevic became president of Serbia in 1989 elections widely considered rigged. His rise alarmed the other peoples of former Yugoslavia -- Slovenes, Croats, Macedonians, Albanians and others -- who feared that the hard-line nationalist would allow Serbs to dominate the country.

In 1991, Croatia and Slovenia declared their independence from Yugoslavia. Milosevic sent tanks to Slovenian borders, triggering a brief war that ended in Slovenia's secession.

Serbs in Croatia, encouraged by Milosevic, took up arms. Milosevic sent the Serb-led Yugoslav army to intervene, triggering a conflict that left at least 10,000 people dead and hundreds of Croatian villages and towns devastated before a U.N.-patrolled cease-fire was arranged in January 1992.

Three months later, Bosnia-Herzegovina declared its independence, too. Milosevic bankrolled the Bosnian Serb rebellion, triggering an even bigger war that killed an estimated 200,000 people before a U.S.-brokered peace agreement was reached at Dayton, Ohio, in 1995.

During those conflicts, Yugoslavia was ostracized worldwide, and the United States called Milosevic ''the butcher of the Balkans.'' Strict international sanctions and government mismanagement devastated the economy and left its people impoverished.

At Dayton, Milosevic accepted a deal that abandoned Croatia's rebel Serbs, who were driven from their homes when the Croatian army recaptured almost all the land the Serbs had seized there in 1991.

The Dayton agreement also meant giving up the nationalist goal of a Serb state in Bosnia. Nevertheless, it bought Milosevic time and transformed his image from Balkan villain to benign peacemaker.

Milosevic's term as Serbian president ended in 1997 and the constitution prevented him from running again. However, he exploited legal loopholes in the constitution to have parliament name him president of Yugoslavia, which by then included only the republics of Serbia and Montenegro.

It was the thorny problem of Kosovo, the majority Albanian province that served as his springboard to power, which finally set the stage for his downfall. In February 1998, Milosevic sent troops to crush an ethnic Albanian uprising there.

The United States and its allies responded by imposing sanctions that were lifted after the Bosnian war. In 1999, after Milosevic refused to sign a Western-dictated peace agreement at Rambouillet, France, NATO launched 78 days of punishing airstrikes against Yugoslavia.

Milosevic refused to back down and instead ordered his troops to crack down on Kosovo Albanians even harder. More than 800,000 Albanians fled into neighboring Albania, Montenegro and Macedonia before Milosevic finally accepted a peace plan and handed over the province to the United Nations and NATO in June 1999.

Before the conflict ended, the U.N. tribunal indicted Milosevic and four of his top aides for war crimes and crimes against humanity allegedly committed in Kosovo. Milosevic became the first sitting head of state ever to be indicted for such crimes. Later, they broadened the charges against him to include genocide.

----------


## donna76

Nuk e di po eshte hera e pare qe s'me vjen keq per nje qe vdes

shkofte ne ferr!!!

----------


## Hyllien

Sa naiv qe jeni. Veni i pal syze se ket e kan vra vete me duket qe mos i dilshin qelbsinlliqet qe kane bere vete Europianet ne Ballkan qysh nga lufta me Kroacine, tek ajo e Bosnjes tek masakra e Srebenices dhe tek shtypja qe i ka bere Kosoves. Ra nje Milloshevic ke kushedi se sa te tjere qe jane me te sofistikuar dhe me te eger se ky ne Serbi. Ndryshimi eshte qe ky dinte gjera qe te tjeret nuk dine.

Padyshim qe meritonte vdekje tjeter, por duke pare si rrodhen ngjarjet ky person duhet te liheshe i gjalle. Kushedi qe ka te bej dhe me vete procesin e pavarsise, "vdiq" do thone " njeriu shkaktar i lufterave, tani ka ardh koha me u pajtu prap" ... eh

----------


## hajla

KJO ASHT HISTORIJA QE IA KUSHTON NJERIU VETI KUR NJE DIT DALIN NE SHEHS TE GJITHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!E MA E KEQJA SI KJO E KESAJ "KULQEDRE SHTAZORE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SLLOBODANI QE DESHI TI PERPIJE POPULLIN E PA MBROJTUR SHQIPTAR E ATE TE BOSNES EDHE TE JETOI NE PAQE.... E JO SE MBI TE GJITHA ASHTE ZOTI QE GJYKON HAGA PRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KJO ESHTE KU ZOTI E KA KRIJUAR KETE QELI PER PERFUNDUAR KESHTU KRIMINELAT ESHTE E PERBERE GJELAT I/E GJELATVE!!!!!!!!!!PER TU SHPERBLYER NE KETE DYNJA PARA SYVE TE BOTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! QE DUKET SKA MBETUR ASGJE PER ATE DYNJE TANA PO PAGUHEN NE KTE, MA MIR KSHTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!E DI NJE FJAL POPULLORE KU NDER NJEREZ TAN PERDOREJ PER DIKEND QE VDISKE I PA NDJERI QE ISHTE I THOJSHIN QASHTU SI ISHTE DHE SHKOI I GJORI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !
__________________________________________________  _______________
SI DHE KJO E SLLOBODANIT KU PERFUNDOI JETA E TIJ SHTAZORE NE QELI _(_____________KRIMINELI!!!!!!!!!!!(KSHTU)!!!!!!KR  IMINELI________________)



MJER PER ATA QE SE DIN DHE QE SE ADHURON NE RADH TE PAR ATE QKA E FALI DHE EKRIJOI NE KETE DYNJA KU DIQKA PADYSHIM EKZISTON NE QIELL A NE TOK NUK KA RENDESI, TJETRA........ DHE MUNDI I NANES QE TE MBAN PER 9-enta MUAJ NE BARK LINDJA, PER TA YSHQYER, PER MOS E BERE TRUPIN E VETE KURR RAHAT SA T'JETOI......... MJER AI/O QE NUK DIN TI QMOJE KETE SHEJTORE MJER AI/O QE HYN NE HAK TE NANES "NAN DHE VETEM NAN" E NUK KA GJE ME TE "SHTRENJT E AS ME E QMUAR NE KETE JETE........!



__________________________________________________  ______________ 
TJETRA DO TE SHTOJA QELLIMIN E TIJE INJORANC E VAGABONDE(SERBO SLLAVII I BRISHTE) KUR BERI PERPJEKJE TA PERLYEJ ME INJORANCEN E TIJE T'SHEMTUAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
__________________________________________________  ______________





..TE NDRITURIN E PASTER SHQIPTAR PRESIDENTIN E KOSOVES DR.RUGOVEN.. I CILI I DUAL PER BALL NE HAG NE SYT E BOTES E DHA DESHMIN E VETE PAQSORE..............!
DHE NJE DITE VDIQ ASHTU SI VDESIN BURRAT ME VEPREN DHE IDEALIN E TIJ TE PASTER SHPIRTEROR MADHESHTORE NE HISTORI............I BEKUAR KU DHE LA PAS DHEMBJEN DHE PIKELLIMIN E THELL NE SHUM ZEMRAT SHQIPTARE TE HISTORIS SE KOMBIT SHQIPTAR........... VDIQ ASHTU SI DHE DUHET TE VDES BURRI ME KOKE NE JASTEK ASHTU SI E KEMI TE MERITUAR KU ZOTI KTE E THOT NJERIU I "PASTER DHE I QILTER" DUHET TE VDES ME KOKE NE JASTEK NE MESHIREN E ZOTIT TE MADHERUASHEM GJ.NEHU I KJOFSHIM FAL...... AI QE FAL E NDIHMON DHE MESHIRON (ROBIN E VET)PADYSHIM.....VDIQ DHE SHKOI ASHTU SIQ ISHTE FAQE BARDH DHE I PAQES I MBAR  NJERZIMIT.......DR.RUGOVA.LUM KOSOVA E HISTORIA QE KRENOHET ME TY....LAVDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Hajla,nga Rugova!

----------


## oiseau en vol

I paskan thene shoket e mi te gjitha. 

Dy ndjesi ka ketu :

Te vjen aq mire per shpirtin e tij qe iu desh te ikte krejt i vetem nga kjo jete, pa patur asnje te aferm perreth, si qen siç tha shkodrania. Zot, mos na provo, ate dite duam te kemi njerez rrotull.

E dyta eshte qe te vjen keq qe nuk do ta degjojme fjalen "GUILTY" ne gjyq.

Megjithate, siç e thane dhe te tjere, bota ndihet me e lehte sot.

ps : Gazeta e madhe "Le monde" kishte sot nje artikull te gjate prej 9 faqesh word mbi jeten e tij. Ndoshta e sjell ketu here pas here. Mu duk me se i pershtatshem per te komentuar gjemat qe ai ka mbjellur ngado ku ka shkuar.

Me Millosheviç pa Millosheviç, rendesi ka Kosova jone te jete e lire  :buzeqeshje:

----------

